# FPE Meter Centers



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

I doubt it's Stablok. These would be a bolt-in of some kind. As far as I know, FPE had pretty solid equipment except for that bad run of Stablok breakers. If the gear is FPE, the branch breakers in each apartment will probably be FPE. That's where the sell is.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CoolWill said:


> I doubt it's Stablok. These would be a bolt-in of some kind. As far as I know, FPE had pretty solid equipment except for that bad run of Stablok breakers. If the gear is FPE, the branch breakers in each apartment will probably be FPE. That's where the sell is.



I worked in a 1985 office building with "FPE by Reliance Electric" gear, Reliance being the motor manufacturer. It appeared to be a Westinghouse clone of some type. I'm assuming they had a short run making gear because I've never seen it since.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

MTW said:


> I worked in a 1985 office building with "FPE by Reliance Electric" gear, Reliance being the motor manufacturer. It appeared to be a Westinghouse clone of some type. I'm assuming they had a short run making gear because I've never seen it since.





Reliance owned FPE for a while, it was while under their ownership that the problems with FPE were disclosed.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> Sorry for the small pic:
> :sad:
> 
> 
> ...


That crap was real popular for some reason in Hawaii at one time. I've seen both types in multiple metering. Sometimes I run into stabloc mains, and sometimes bolt on FPE 2 Pole 100a mains. More often it's stab locks though. One building I work in has FPE panels all over the place. 120/208's and 277/480's also. It is hell doing tenant remodels cause there is always some something or another that needs a 3 pole breaker for it , and they are all obsolete. The good supply house that had people who could get you any kind of breaker you needed was Excel Electrical over near the airport. I't been closed down for twenty years or more now. Back then everything was a breeze. Not now.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Not sure if there is a difference between USA and Canada, but all the FPE meter centres I have seen all have bolt-on breakers. Minimum size was 60 amp single phase. I know there is push on single and three pole breakers in 60 amp plus, but have only seen them inside the panel and not in the metering centre.

The NA2100 is a common breaker for FPE residential panels around here.

Cheers
John


----------

